# William Ames



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2005)

William Ames, English Puritan, was born in 1576 and died on November 14, 1633. A graduate of Christ's College in Cambridge, a student of William Perkins, a distinguished observer at the Synod of Dordt and a remarkable Puritan apologist, he was one of the leaders of the Puritan party during his era. Among his notable works were _The Marrow of Theology_, _Conscience With the Power and Cases Thereof_ and _A Fresh Suit Against Human Ceremonies God's Worship_. 

More info here.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 16, 2005)

Cotton Mather once said that a man would be a good minister if all he had were a Bible and Ames' "Marrow of Theology".


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 17, 2005)

Iam wondering why "Conscience With the Power and Cases Thereof" has not be reprinted again ?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mayflower_
> Iam wondering why "Conscience With the Power and Cases Thereof" has not be reprinted again ?



English Experience reprinted this in 1975 in facsimile form (ISBN 9022107086).


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 2, 2006)

Puritan Publications will tackle "A Fresh Suit Against Human Ceremonies God's Worship" at some point.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Puritan Publications will tackle "A Fresh Suit Against Human Ceremonies God's Worship" at some point.



That's great news!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 10, 2006)

More interesting facts about William Ames:



> But William Ames always loved above all the pastoral ministry and wanted to return to it. Added to this was a severe case of asthma, which made it difficult for him to breathe in the winter months. He was in fact so stricken that he feared every winter would be his last in the cold and damp northern provinces.
> 
> Thinking perhaps that the southern part of the Netherlands would be better for his health, Ames took a call to the church in Rotterdam where he served the Lord for a brief time. But the climate here did not make much difference in his asthma, and Ames made plans to move to America to settle among the Dutch churches in New York or New Jersey. He died, however, before he could make the move, and finished his work on earth on November 14, 1633 at the age of 57.
> 
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 13, 2006)

William Ames died on November 14, 1633.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 19, 2006)

Keith Sprunger's_ The Learned Doctor William Ames: Dutch Backgrounds of English and American Puritanism_ has an excellent chapter on Puritan Ethics closely following Ames' Conscience...

Excellent book so far. Should be a must have for anyone wanting to look closer at Ames' life and doctrine.

Loving the footnotes/bibliography. Already caused me to buy a couple of books...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 16, 2007)

_The Substance of Christian Religion: Or, A Plain and Easie Draught of the Christian Catechisme_


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 18, 2007)

_Theologiæ medullæ_


----------

